# Hi from Ohio



## BeccaCramer (Sep 26, 2006)

Hi I'm an Ohio Realtor who has always loved mantids. I'm interested in learning more about them.


----------



## Rick (Sep 26, 2006)

Welcome. We have a few other people from Ohio.


----------



## Ian (Sep 26, 2006)

Yea, fair few people from Ohio...welcome!


----------



## worldofmantis (Sep 27, 2006)

welcome im also in ohio


----------

